# Moving an ML7 lathe



## AndyNC (30 Apr 2014)

Hi All,

My father has given me his ML7 lathe.
My problem is moving it 240miles.

I'm thinking of hiring a van and collecting it with other equipment he can no longer use.

Is it a two man lift or am I going to dismatle part of it first. If I have to dismantle it does any one know if its a long job or not.

Any thoughts?

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## MMUK (30 Apr 2014)

I wouldn't want to start dismantling it tbh. I'd take a spare pair of hands.


----------



## wizard (30 Apr 2014)

Put it on a pallet and ship it with palletline £85.00


----------



## Normancb (30 Apr 2014)

It's a reasonably easy two-person lift though one end is a lot heavier than the other. The whole thing can be unbolted from its stand very easily. The tail stock just slides off the end. You can fairly easily remove the motor and it is no big deal to remount it. Whatever you do, don't be tempted to try to remove the headstock - it is very accurately shimmed into alignment. If it has a gearbox, probably best to drain off the oil first.

I moved my 7 quite easily with one strong friend, making sure he had the heavy end!


----------



## wizard (30 Apr 2014)

I move my lathes on bits of 2” pipe cut up and a long bar


----------



## AndyNC (30 Apr 2014)

Many thanks for your replies.

I think taking off the tailstock and the motor would lighten it enough.
Then when I'm at my Dad's house get a neighbour or two to help.

Need to get the weights out.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## porker (30 Apr 2014)

Moved my Super 7 with 2 people and it fitted into the boot of a medium size car. Didn't have the stand though. As said above you can slide the tailstock off easily and I unbolted the motor. Need to move my Bridgeport soon and that is a whole different game but rollers are useful for this

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dickm (30 Apr 2014)

Just remember that once it's off the stand, even with motor removed it's pretty unstable because of all the weight relatively high up in the headstock and countershaft. Make sure it's suitably propped/tied so it can't fall over, which could be VERY expensive.

But I moved my Super 7 very easily with help from future son-in-law; mind you, he did row for his college..............


----------



## seaco (30 Apr 2014)

My Brother picked up my Super 7 on his own and moved it from one side of my workshop to the other... Nutter!


----------



## WoodMangler (1 May 2014)

dickm":2jhp0edi said:


> But I moved my Super 7 very easily with help from future son-in-law; mind you, he did row for his college..............


I had a floor-standing metalwork lathe arrive in the back of a horsebox once, delivered by my sister-in-law - she was moving house, and the removal men had kindly put it in there for her. No way were we going to get that out that by ourselves... - but hark ! what is yonder loud singing of rude songs ? Turned out my neighbour was hosting a barbecue for the local rugby team... a quick trip to the off-licence, and I swapped a crate of lager for the services of the scrum - who carried it out of the van, across the road, up the alley, and into my garage without even breaking into a sweat :lol:


----------



## dickm (1 May 2014)

Our work football team did a similar job for me with a pianola - useful guys to know................


----------



## AndyNC (2 Jun 2014)

Hi All,

I've moved it.

Hired a van and moved most of my Dad's tools. They'll now get a new lease of life.

Cost me a little over £200 for the van and fuel. Worth it though.

I borrowed a engine crane and lifted it off the bench with a little difficulty because the mounting rods had bent. In the end we had problems moving the engine crane and had to back the van under it and ask a neigbour to help.

I now have it running in my garage.

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## n0legs (2 Jun 2014)

seaco":1er06stv said:


> My Brother picked up my Super 7 on his own and moved it from one side of my workshop to the other... Nutter!




I've got a younger brother like that, strong as a horse and daft as twenty :lol: 
It's just a matter of time before he cracks and kills everyone of us.


----------



## DTR (3 Jun 2014)

seaco":21kjllyi said:


> My Brother picked up my Super 7 on his own and moved it from one side of my workshop to the other... Nutter!



With the motor dropped off I can move my ML4 around on my own, and I'm a long streak of p*** (nothing like my avatar) *shrug*. Short distances I mean, I wouldn't like to take it for a walk around the park.


----------

